# Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen



## SOS (28. April 2017)

*Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Asus Strix Z270H Gaming mit i7 7700k und würde gerne, wie mit meiner alten Hardware auch, die Lüfterdrehzahlen anzeigen lassen. Bisher funktionierte das mit dem Sidebar-Gadget von Aida64 problemlos. Seit dem ich umgerüstet habe zeigt Aida keine Mainbord-Lüfter mehr an. 
Mit HW-Monitor lassen sich nur drei von fünf Anschlüssen auslesen. Außer ich starte zusätzlich SpeedFan. SpeedFan zeigt alle Lüfter an. Nach denm ich es gestartet habe zeigt auch HW-Monitor alle Lüfter an.   Aida64 jedoch immer noch nicht. 

Ich würde mir nur gerne die Lüfter- und Pumpendrehzahlen anzeigen lassen. Im Tray oder als Sidebar-Gadget oder als kleines OSD.  Aber mit einer Software, nicht mit mehreren. 
Muß ich evtl. im Bios eine funktion aktivieren, die ich übersehen habe, damit jedes Programm die Lüfter auslesen kann ? 

Oder hat jemand noch einen anderen guten Tip.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

Was ist denn mit der Asus-eigenen Software FanExpert? Die sollte das können, geht bei meinem Z97 Board auch. Das ganze Kompendium nennt sich AI-Suite, da ist der Fan-Expert auch drin.


----------



## Chimera (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

Schon mal AI Suite bzw. Fan Xpert versucht? Zeigt bei mir alles relevante problemlos an (siehe Bild, wobei ich eh nur einen Lüfi am Board angeschlossen hab). Wenn du kein Fan vom Asus Tool bist, dann teste mal Open HW Monitor. Da hat man auch ein Sidebar Gadget, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob es gut funzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthax (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

Was ist mit HWiNFO 
HWiNFO - Download
In Kombination mit dem Riva Tuner Statistic Server und MSI Afterburner läuft es bei mir super auch wegen dem OSD.


----------



## Abductee (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

Von HWiNFO64 gibts auch eine portable Version ohne Installation, kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Chimera (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Von HWiNFO64 gibts auch eine portable Version ohne Installation, kann ich auch nur empfehlen



Wobei Open Hardware Monitor nur als portable Version verfügbar ist


----------



## Sverre (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

HWiNFO64 ist echt Top... Im Tray oder als Sidebar-Gadget oder als kleines OSD alles kein Ding...


----------



## GrueneMelone (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

Open Hardware Monitor kann bei mir zum Beispiel weniger auslesen als HWINFO64 oder AIDA64. Ganz interessant.


----------



## SOS (30. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzahlen auslesen*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Die AISuite und den openhwmonitor hatte ich auch schon probiert. Aber auch die zeigen nicht alles an. 

HWInfo64 funktioniert super. Auch mit der Anzeige im RTSS. 

Ist aber trotzdem komisch, dass mit neuer Hardware nicht jede Software auf alle Sensoren zugreifen kann. 

Nochmal danke für die Antworten.


----------

